# Micro Stuttering in WoW mit neuem System.



## Th0rin (20. November 2022)

Servus zusammen,

ich hab mit Blick auf den zeitnahen Release von Dragonflight mal etwas ins Portemonnaie gegriffen und quasi meine gesamte Hardware aufgerüstet:

Mein System:

- Windows 10 64bit Home
- Asus ROG-Strix Z690-F Wifi
- 32GB RAM TridentZ 6000 MHz DDR5
- ROG-Strix RTX 3070 8 GB
- Intel i7-13700k
- Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB
- be quite 1000W straight Power Netzteil 80+ Platin
- Corsair H170i Capellix AiO-Kühlung
- ASUS TUF Monitor WQHD 165 Hz

Mein Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass ich in WoW immer mal wieder Microstuttering habe, besonders dann, wenn ich in großen Städten rumlaufe (Oribos, Orgrimmar) aber auch im PvP des Öfteren.

Ich hatte erst eine 500 GB SSD aus meinem alten System übernommen, mich aber dann entschlossen, das System auf einer neuen SSD aufzusetzen. Ich hab das Stottern relativ schnell bemerkt, da ich vorher auf 60 Hz gespielt habe und solche kurzen Framespikes dann deutlich stärker zu spüren sind.

Ich habe dann im Netzt viel gesucht und auch viel probiert, um das irgendwie zu beheben, aber bisher erfolglos.

Darunter folgendes:

- Standardvorgehensweise von Blizzard, ergo alle Add Ons gelöscht und UI resettet
- über MSConfig booten und alle Startdienste und Autostart-Apps deaktiviern
- Nahimic Sound Dienst deaktiviert
- verschiedene Tweaks im Nvidia Control Panel (G-Sync und andere Einstellungen)
- Overclocking deaktiviert
   --> ich verwende nur automatisches OC seitens des UEFI, also Turbo-Modus und D.O.C.P II für den RAM
- Temperaturen überwacht mittels MSI Afterburner (GPU Temperatur bis max 65°C, CPU zwischen 40 und 60 °C)
- Prozessor Core Parking deaktiviert (nach dem Start von WoW werden komischerweise aber Cores wieder geparkt; Monitoring mittels Quick CPU)

Um zu überprüfen, ob das Problem auch bei anderen Spielen auftritt, habe ich GTA V installiert und bei max. Grafikeinstellung getestet. Mit G-Sync läuft das Spiel in jeder Sekunde butterweich und konstant auf 116 FPS ohne den geringsten Framespike.

Hier ist ein Link zu einem 1-minütigen Clip, wo man im Spiel die Aussetzer im Framegraphen von MSI Afterburner  sehen kann.









						Download Data package from November 20th.
					

Size of the data package: 102.35 MB. Free transfer of up to 6 GB of photos, videos and documents. Send large files via email or a link to share. No registration, no ads, just simple file sharing!




					filetransfer.io
				




Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, immer her damit.  Und falls noch irgendeine Angabe oder Information fehlt, dann gebe ich die natürlich gerne.

Schonmal danke für Vorschläge im Voraus

Nachtrag: Ich habe versucht, das Spiel bei 100, 120 und 144 Hz zu cappen, das Stottern tritt jedoch in allen Fällen auf. Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass nach dem Ladebildschirm NPCs und Spielercharaktere aber auch Lichteffekte und Schatten nicht sofort geladen werden und es eine Art Verzögerung gibt, was mir auch merkwürdig vorkommt. 

Das kann man hier erkennen. 









						Download Data package from November 20th.
					

Size of the data package: 7.56 MB. Free transfer of up to 6 GB of photos, videos and documents. Send large files via email or a link to share. No registration, no ads, just simple file sharing!




					filetransfer.io


----------

